# can anyone tell me the side effects of effexor xr and does it work im abot to start



## LISATIGER (Mar 14, 2002)

what shuld i expect ive heard some bad things i am hoping it works for my ibs-d can i take birth control pills with it and pain releivers and immodium please write back


----------



## judy graves (May 17, 2000)

Hi - I have been taking Effexor for almost 3 months. The side effect is constipation, which has helped my diarrhea tremendously. Feel free to e-mail me at gravesjj###vcss.k12.ca.us


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I've been on Effexor for a few months now, and I've had a very good experience. It really helps me with the D, and the sexual side effects are less, too. I tend to sleep a little more at night, but I don't feel sleepy during the day like I have on other medications. I also have very vivid dreams on Effexor -- not nightmares, but just regular dreams that seem more real than they did before. I would definitely recommend giving this medication a try. If you're worried about getting off of it, try a low dose first. I only take 37.5 mg, and it works for me!


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

The adverse reaction profile for Effexor looks frightening, but then again, they have to list every single thing.Here it is from their website:*What are the principle adverse events seen with EFFEXORï¿½ XR?*The most common adverse events reported in EFFEXORï¿½ XR placebo-controlled depression trials (incidence >10% and >2x that of placebo) were nausea, dizziness, somnolence, abnormal ejaculation, sweating, dry mouth, and nervousness; and in GAD trials were nausea, dry mouth, insomnia, abnormal ejaculation, anorexia, constipation, and sweating. *What is the incidence of sexual dysfunction with EFFEXORï¿½ XR?*Abnormal ejaculation was reported in 16% of men. Impotence occurred in 4% of men. Anorgasmia occurred in 3% of women. *How often do significant blood pressure (BP) increases occur?*Three percent of EFFEXORï¿½ XR patients in depression studies doses of 75 to 375 mg/day) and 0.4% in GAD studies (doses of 75 to 225 mg/day) had sustained BP elevations. The incidence of sustained increases in blood pressure at doses greater than 300 mg/day has not been fully evaluated. Less than 1% discontinued treatment because of elevated BP. Experience with immediate release venlafaxine in depression studies showed that sustained hypertension was dose related, increasing from 3% to 7% at doses of 100 mg/day to 300 mg/day, to 13% at doses above 300 mg/day. Regular BP monitoring is recommended. *How can I help patients cope with side effects?*The 37.5-mg capsule is an initial dosing option to allow new patients to adjust to the medications before increasing to 75 mg/day. Counsel patients that certain adverse events-dizziness and nausea-usually diminish within the first 2 weeks.


----------

